# Does quota work permit expire due to inactivity?



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello,

I received my quota work permit and landed in SA in June, 2012. After about one month, I left SA for another country in Africa.

Quota permit requires you to report to DHA every year. I reported the first time, but did not stay in SA long enough to get their feedback. But they did give me stamp on paper that "this person's application is pending with DHA and he is allowed to travel." I did not return to SA since July, 2012.

Now after almost 2 years, I am going back to SA next month. My question is; Is my work permit still valid? Is there any way to check it online or at local SA embassy here?


----------



## shadeslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

@Johana, LegalMan

Guys can you please check below question?

regards


----------

